# Link to the cartoons of mohammed that caused anger



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 1, 2006)

Link


----------



## Ivan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hmmm...I'm not angry.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 1, 2006)

I actually grinned at mohammed looking angry with those two beautiful burkhed woman in the background.

Islam is testing the strength of secularism. I admit I can see a muslim blowing himself up for a cause, in hopes of getting to heaven, but I cannot see an athiest giving his life for a cause, knowing fully well that he has no reward after he dies.


----------



## Presbyrino (Feb 1, 2006)

Uproar in Denmark over the cartoons


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 2, 2006)

Al Aqsa gives an ultimatum.
http://israelnationalnews.com/news.php3?id=97834
Eight O´Clock Deadline for Apology on Cartoon
19:10 Feb 02, '06 / 4 Shevat 5766

(IsraelNN.com) Terrorists from the Al-Aksa Martyrs´ Brigades gave an 8:00 pm deadline for European governments to apologize for the publication of a cartoon depicting Muhammed in a Danish newspaper.

After that time, said a terrorist, "œany citizens of these countries who are present in Gaza will put themselves in danger". European doctors and other nationals would become targets for attack, according to a report on Channel 2.

The governments of France, Norway and Denmark were given 48 hours in which to apologize as well, because newspapers in their countries also published the cartoon.

The terrorist group is affiliated with Mahmoud Abbas´ Fatah party.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 3, 2006)

This whole episode is spiraling out of control. To paraphrase Fred Thompson in _The Hunt for Red October_: "This business will get out of control. It will get out of control and we'll be thankful to live through it."

Freedom of expression v. freedom of religion. The right to blaspheme v. the right to censor. Western values v. Islamic values. 

The situation is rich with irony. Cartoons blame the religion of Mohammed for promoting terrorism. Muslims respond by threatening to kill and kidnap Westerners. 

Liberal Europe is losing all the currency with the Muslim world that it gained by opposing the US war in Iraq. With the rise of Hamas, they are being forced to confront what they would rather gloss over. Perhaps the true colors of Islam are being seen at last by those who have hitherto kept their eyes closed. 

Those Western newspapers who have asserted a fundamental right to "blaspheme" are not to be commended for blasphemy against the true and living God (which Allah is not). When they fight for unlimited freedom to criticize religion without distinguishing false from true religion, I cannot support their stand. 

The hypocrisy of other Western media outlets such as CNN which refuse to run the cartoons for fear of offending Muslims (or finding themselves targeted by guns) shows that the principle of freedom of expression is not unqualified after all by the media. 

Overall, this is one sorry mess. Innocent people will probably be killed for the publications of select newspapers in their home countries. Islam is being attacked and will respond with force. I am tempted to say, "Let's buy Danish!"







But a truly Christian response to this situation would not gloss over either the effort to promote blasphemy against God in the name of freedom of expression nor the wickedness of Islam which aims to supress all that is contrary to the principles of Mohammed and his false God.

[Edited on 2-3-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 3, 2006)

well said Andrew.


----------

